# Omar damages Divi little beach and Royal Islander on St Martin



## tombo (Oct 16, 2008)

This article says:

Two hotels — Divi Little Bay Beach Resort and Royal Islander Club — might close temporarily after heavy water and wind damage, said Robert Dubourcq, executive product manager for St. Maarten's Hospitality and Trade Association.

A disco and restaurant at the Caravanserai Resort were destroyed, and construction of 260 new rooms might be temporarily halted, he said.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081016/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/tropical_weather


----------



## lifestylehvc (Oct 16, 2008)

The best part of that story was no death on the islands


----------



## caribbean (Oct 16, 2008)

I wonder how the beach bar at the end of the runway in ST Martin fared??? Anybody heard??


----------



## Sunterra (Oct 17, 2008)

Ground floor at Royal Palm Beach flooded, and end units at Flamingo took the brunt.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 17, 2008)

caribbean said:


> I wonder how the beach bar at the end of the runway in ST Martin fared??? Anybody heard??



Its pretty much gone ...


----------



## tombo (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how the Belair beach Club held up? I have been searching the web and haven't seen it mentioned by name. I also haven't heard how bad the erosion at little bay beach was. If anyone knows anything, please let me know.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (Oct 17, 2008)

*belair beach*

belair held up well. the deck around the pool was destroyed but it was built not to withstand much of a surge so that is no surprise. two ground floor rooms on the divi end had water damage. lots of sand to clean up.


----------



## tombo (Oct 17, 2008)

CLIFFTOPS said:


> belair held up well. the deck around the pool was destroyed but it was built not to withstand much of a surge so that is no surprise. two ground floor rooms on the divi end had water damage. lots of sand to clean up.



Thanks for the update. I am sure that assesments will be coming to replace the deck and fix the damaged rooms. Of course it could have been a lot worse so we should be thankful. I wish they would build a bigger pool and deck when they do the repairs. Hopefully it will be something they might consider and put to a vote. Maybe they could at least get some estimates.

The other big question I am wondering is how bad was the beach eroded? Was there major erosion where the beaches will need to be refurbished or just some minor erosion which will repair itself naturally? Thanks for any more info you might have. I e-mailed the resort some questions but I haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (Oct 17, 2008)

*belair*

traveltalkonline.com is where i got info on belair. there is actually a video that was taken yesterday morning. it looks like the beach held up ok. i doubt there will be an assessment  as damage was minimal per belair mgmt. the pool does not seem to be a priority item at belair and as an owner of six weeks i support that feeling. on the video, gingerbread cafe looks ok and the main problem seems to be on the end of the building toward divi. check the traveltalkonline website as there is an owner on site who is submiiting reports.
we will be there is jan3 to jan 31 and mar 28 to apr 25. let me know if you are around at that time. we will get together.


----------



## tombo (Oct 17, 2008)

Due to high air fares I rented out my 2009 Belair week, and I am going to Aruba for my only 2009 trip requiring air travel. I will be at the Belair week 18 in 2010. If you are at the Belair then I would love to meet you.


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (Oct 17, 2008)

video of belair is on page 7 complitation of damage reports on travel talk on line .com.
the beach looks good.
hope to see you at belair in the future.


----------

